# Tipps zur Portraitfotografie



## erik s. (23. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich besitze seit nunmehr fast einem Jahr eine DSLR (EOS 600D), habe diverse Bücher zur Fotografie und speziell zu meiner Kamera durchgewälzt und ein paar Hundert Bilder gemacht. Ich bin also kein ganz unbeschriebenes Blatt mehr, allerdings fehlt mir in der Portraitfotografie noch die Erfahrung.

Ein Freund wird in Bälde den Bund der Ehe eingehen und möchte, dass ich ein paar Bilder des zukünftigen Ehepaares schieße, welche dann bspw. Einladungen zieren sollen. Das Grundwissen dazu ist da, ein Objektiv hoffentlich auch bald (ich habe eine 50mm-Festbrennweite mit f/1.4 oder f/1.8 ins Visier genommen).

Ich hätte allerdings gern ein paar Tipps oder auch Erfahrungen, da ich die Geduld des Paares ja auch nicht überfordern und ewig herumprobieren möchte. Geplant sind Aufnahmen im Grünen, Tageszeit ist dabei egal. Jahreszeit: naja, in Kürze halt 

Kurz zu meiner vorhandenen Ausrüstung:
- EOS 600D
- Objektive: Kit-Objektive 18-55mm und 55-250mm sowie ein Canon 28-135mm 3,5-5,6; geplant ist wie gesagt die FB 50mm
- externer Aufsteckblitz Nissin Di 622
- Stativ
- Polfilter, FDL-Filter

Ich danke schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (23. August 2012)

Ein Tipp, den du auch mit deinen jetzigen Linsen testen kannst.
Versuche mal bei Portraits eine große Blende (kleine Blendenzahl) zu nutzen, dadurch wird der Hintergrund etwas verschwommen und der Fokus mehr auf das Gesicht gelenkt.

Wichtig ist gerade bei richtigen Portraits (trifft eher auf Einzelportraits zu), das du den Fokuspunkt richtig wählst, der gerade bei den 50mm und entsprechendem Auschnitt recht eng ist. Versuche diesen also auf die Augenpartie zu legen. Dann wird die Nase im Vordergrund und der Hals sowie die Haare im Hintergrund leicht unscharf.

Auch ein Tipp ist, ein weißes Blatt Papier unter das Kinn zu halten, da so das Gesicht etwas aufgehellt und freundlicher scheint.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. August 2012)

Hallo Erik,

von den Voraussetzungen hast du das nötige Equipment meines Erachtens schon beisammen. Ggf. könnte noch ein Reflektor gute Dienste tun, wenn du Gegenlichtaufnahmen machen willst. Das technische Know-how setze ich jetzt einfach mal voraus, ne?

Was nun fehlt ist die passende Motivwahl. Du schriebst, dass die Tageszeit dabei egal ist: Damit hast du streng genommen recht, musst jedoch – sollte die Sonne scheinen – bedenken, dass unterschiedliche Einstrahlungswinkel unterschiedliche Effekte auslösen. So macht bspw. die Sonne um die Mittagszeit knallhartes Licht und ggf. entsprechende Schatten im Gesicht des Pärchens. Wenn man dies weiß und damit umgehen kann, kann dies natürlich auch als Stilelement nutzen. Tolle (klassische) Lichtstimmung bekommst du jedenfalls besser morgens und abends hin.

Ein weiterer Punkt für den Hinterkopf: Der Hintergrund ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Motivs. Dein Pärchen kann noch so schön sein. Eine häßliche Mauer o.ä. im Hintergrund macht dein ganzes Bild zunichte. Achte daher auch auf einen ausgewogenen und passenden Hintergrund.

Ansonsten kann ich dir noch empfehlen, dich von den Besten der Zunft inspirieren zu lassen. Hier ein paar Linktipps:
- http://patrickludolph.de/
- http://www.heidefotograf.de/
- http://markusschwarze.me/ bzw. http://blog.markusschwarze.com/

Viel Spaß und gutes Licht beim Shooting. Du kannst uns ein paar Ergebnisse ja gerne mal im Showroom präsentieren.

Schöne Grüße,
Markus


----------



## chmee (24. August 2012)

Guck Dir Fotos anderer Fotografen an, stöbere bei flickr und 500px. Versuche zu hinterfragen, was sie gemacht und worauf sie geachtet haben - Dein Fotoapparat ist Dein "Pinsel", aber Du bist der Maler! 

Ach ja, in der Nachbearbeitung, laß die Effekte weg, irgendwelche groben Falschfärbereien, Keyings oder Pseudovignettierungen - Menschen sollen wie Menschen aussehen und nicht wie getünchte Picassos..


----------



## erik s. (24. August 2012)

Danke für die Hinweise und Tipps. Auf den verlinkten Seiten habe ich auch schon etwas gestöbert. Man kommt gar nicht mehr vom Monitor weg und schweift auch in die anderen Kreativabteilungen ab. Ein Teufelskreis 
An einen Reflektor hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht, das werde ich aber nachholen, da er mir bei ausreichend Tageslicht die bessere Option scheint, im Gegensatz zum Blitz.
Mit "egal" in Bezug auf die Tageszeit meinte ich eher, dass es dem Paar egal ist, zu eben welcher Tageszeit das "Shooting" stattfinden soll. Abhängig wollte ich das von euren Ratschlägen machen.

Ich hätte doch die eine oder andere Puppe meiner Schwester aufbewahren sollen, um mit ihr ein paar Pseudoshootings zu machen und etwas Erfahrung zu sammeln 

Nur eine Anmerkung meinerseits, falls das anders aufgegriffen wurde: Ich werde nicht das Paar als Brautpaar fotografieren, sondern noch davor. Pantoffelhelden würden sagen: "Noch bevor das Leben des zukünftigen Bräutigams endet."


Vielen Dank nochmal. Falls es möglich ist, werde ich ein paar Ergebnisse in die Galerie einfügen.

Gruß


----------



## Klein0r (18. Oktober 2013)

jahrl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm, meine freundin wurde gern diese tips lesen, wird diese thema zu ihr empfehlen



Danke für die Information 
Hätte mich hier übrigens über ein paar Ergebnisse gefreut


----------



## DivDax (23. März 2018)

Ich denke wenn man echt null Ahnung hat ist der Crashkurs Portrait von K&G auf YouTube ziemlich cool:


----------

